# Hello



## Vadim (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello to everyone. I was browsing the internet and came across MT forums. I currently study Tiger Schulmann's Karate and am a Shodan in this particular style. TSK is a hybrid style combining karate (kyokushin influence), kickboxing, and submission grappling. 
   I look forward to some great discussions.

- Vadim


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  We're glad to have you with us!

Could you explain a bit more about your style?  It's new to me.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome Vadim!
 Glad you're here :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome.  :asian:


----------



## Vadim (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey CeiCei here is a link to my style.

http://www.tsk.com


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there and welcome!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome to MT - I hope you enjoy it! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2004)

Greetings, Vadim, and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Always glad for another voice in the crowd.

 -Michael


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 1, 2004)

Vadim said:
			
		

> Hey CeiCei here is a link to my style.
> 
> http://www.tsk.com


Thanks! It's an interesting link! Would you consider your school to be a mixed martial arts system? It doesn't seem to have a main style.

- Ceicei


----------



## Vadim (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Ceicei ... yes I would consider TSK a mixed martial art. When I first started TSK the combination of styles included karate, aikido, and jujutsu. My school is progressive and modifies its curriculum to adapt to different techniques. Hence, the change to a combination of karate (Kyokushin influence-Our master obtained his blackbelt in this particular style), kickboxing, and submission grappling.   The way the curriculum is taught is excellent. The instructors are well trained and at least at my school show a genuine care for each student. Students that choose to compete have also been successful in mixed martial art events such as Reality Fighting VII, Battle of the Amatuers, and other MMA events. An instructor from TSK recently won the 2004 Women's National Golden Gloves Competition. I like to view TSK as a second family and training there has gotten me in great shape.


----------

